# All the possibly finest elite military armed forces in LOTR(Not ranked)



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 20, 2020)

My grading standard is their total combat performance(Annihilated targets, operation achieved rate, kill ratio and so forth.) and JRRT's direct comment(Like Heavenly Arch were commented to have the best archers units). In addition, all the options such as single combat ability, logistic working efficiency, frontal officers and grassroots commanders's competence, combined-arms quality and so forth, all provide the same importance. The racing units are ranged from a state's armed to it's forces's Strategic units across the whole 3 Ages of JRRT.
Valinor's are excluded(Cheater Level). Mordor and Angaband are apart from the list as well(Cheaters, with endless logistic supplies and personnel replenishment.)

1. Gondolin's Hammer of Wrath(The most relentless apes of all Gondolin's combat unit), Heavenly Arch and Swallow(Best archers units), Moles(Best logistic personnel)
P.S. White Wings and King might be only good at Close Quarter Combat, in order to match their originally appointed goal to be in charge of the King's government security. In addition, JRRT didn't mention
Records and Analysis: (1)This is without doubt. For all armed forces of Gondolin might not take part too much in previous military operation against Morgoth.(The only 2 records were Dagor Aglareb and Nírnaeth Arnoediad ). While JRRT mentioned that only in the "battle of Gondolin", the elves created the annihilating records higher than even all the summary before. Yeah, Gondolin was the most dreadful bad-ass among all elvish factions, if we assume that all Noldor factions got the same resources.

2. Belegost's Dwarves expedition in Nirnaeth Arnoediad
Records and Analysis: (1)They bulleted the full Dragons...division?

3. Numenor ME Marine Expedition
Records and Analysis: (1)Landing of Gwaloth then bringing the annihilation upon Sauron's "all forces"(Yeah, it means destroying the biggest empire whole military combat forces of ME in only 1 battle, and don't forget Sauron+1 Ring was a Super Weapon Bonus.). (2)The Golden-King's conquest to bullet Sauron. (3)Bullet against all ME natives.

4. Gondor Royal Army
Records and Analysis: (1)Bullet against all other ME's factions. (2)After the Wainriders War, they still could bullet Angamar . (3)Witch King of Angamar probably had a good time in Minas-Ithil in 2000 to 2002, the devastating casualties forced him to hide his ass for about 5 centuries.

5. Gondor Dol-Amorth armored cavalry
Records and Analysis: (1)Bullet the fully army composed of maybe more than thousands of Easterlings chasing Faramir with only 700 personnel. (2)Being the last to abandon their post in the battle of Minas-Tirith while with the worst defenses of the whole 1st defensive line.

6. Gondor Ithilien rangers
Records and Analysis: (1)Bullet Harrad (2)Bullet the fully army composed of maybe more than thousands of Easterlings with only the strength only 1 10th of them.

7. Rohan cavalry
Records and Analysis: (1)Bullet Saruman's Uruks with inferior strength always. (2)Bullet Mordor amry with fewer than the strength only 1 10th of them in the battle of Minas-Tirith.


----------

